# Celtics License Plate??



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has background on a very unusual license plate I saw while driving on 128 in Waltham yesterdya. This was an official registry issue red/white/blue plate with the full word "CELTICS" on the left side of the plate and the number 15 in slightly larger text on the right. This was not the CS series charity plate.

#15 is the retired number of former Celtic and current Fox commentator Tom Heinsohn, so I am guess it was his car. Anyone know?

Errol


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

If anyone did, Errol, then I would hope they wouldn't tell you. :wm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I should probably clarify. I have no interest in knowing who this is. Just wondering about a strange plate observed while driving.

After a bit more searching looks like there are special plates issued to sports stars, like this one belonging to Bruin Rick Middleton:
http://www.w-a.com/bruins1.jpg

As an aside, the plate is anything but subtle and I can't imagine that anyone with half a brain couldn't find out in 30 seconds who is Celtics #15. It's the first entry when you Google "celtics number 15".

I'm just interested in knowing the history of issuing these types of plates.

Errol


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

If you have enough interested parties, you can sponsor just about any plate you want. The Celtic plates are in fact for the Celtics. I have yet to see a player with one though. They seem to be more for staff and owner.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Years ago, they were talking about making plates with the MPA logo on them.


----------

